#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  [Blog UBNT BR] UniFi Dream Machine (UDM): Appliance UniFi All-in-One

## shbbrito

A Ubiquiti lançou recentemente o UniFi Dream Machine (UDM), uma appliance all-in-one que resolve definitivamente o problema de conectividade em pequenas empresas/escritórios e permite expandir facilmente a rede Wi-Fi através da simples conexão de mais APs nele, combinando em um único equipamento: 


- Controladora
- Roteador/Firewall (DPI/IDS/IPS)
- Switch 4 Portas Giga
- AP 802.11ac Wave2


- UniFi Dream Machine (UDM): Appliance UniFi All-in-One para Pequenos Escritórios

----------

